# Alternative Carry



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Whats up guys,

So I have a pretty messed up situation where I am from. The outside of the downtown area where bars and restuarants are located are considered "city property." So technically in Iowa (where I believe its legal to carry in a bar or restuarant) it is legal to carry in those places but once you step outside, your in a gun free zone. 

So when I go out to this spot, I have to carry alternative weapons, like batons (which are still technically a weapon but its easy to dispose of), kuboton and pepper blaster kimber model both which are 100% legal.

What alternate carry systems do you guys have and how do you feel when you are in a spot where technically you "can't carry"


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jake, "concealed is concealed."


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

off the subject ,,be careful employing a can of mace in the shape of a pistol, if exposing the kimber mace treat the pistol shaped mace object as with the same precautions as you would a real gun. it can be mistook as a real gun, same as a toy gun..watch your flank.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

My alternate carry is from the left front pocket to the right front pocket.......


----------



## hof8231 (Dec 19, 2012)

As long as you have it concealed well and aren't wearing a shirt that says "I have a gun on me", I think you should be fine.

I'm not technically allowed (by school "law" not by state law) to carry concealed on campus. But you bet your ass I'll have my M&P in my IWB holster every time I step foot on that campus. I'm not risking being victim of a shooting because my school wants to strip my 2nd Amendment rights.


----------

